# Sonokinetic Releases '80' with introductory price !



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 20, 2022)

It's hard to believe that the 1980s are now more than a generation in the rearview mirror, yet those bright neons and inspiring synths are ever-present in our cultural landscape. From Wonder Woman to Stranger Things, the 80s never really went away… although we're glad the hairstyles did!

Growing up in that era, the team at Sonokinetic have always held the work of television and film composers of the 1980s in high regard. Movie soundtracks from legends John Carpenter, Jerry Goldsmith and Alan Silvestri went on to inspire lesser known TV musicians such as Mike Post (Magnum PI / The A-Team) and Stu Phillips (Knight Rider). Technological advances in music-making energized these genius composers to experiment by combining synth sounds and orchestral instruments. The results scored our childhood, with memorable themes ringing out from cathode rays and sticky-floored cinemas around the world. From Total Recall to Tron, vintage sounds are an important piece of soundtrack history, with as much relevance today as in our misspent youth. With this firmly in mind, we present "80", a full orchestral neo-80s toolkit…

For those already acquainted with our other orchestral phrase libraries, 80 will be both familiar and shockingly different. From the retro digital interface to the electronic performances, we've landed squarely in this decadent decade. Embracing the vintage tech of the era, orchestral phrases are doubled with FM synth lines, recorded on location in our concert hall for effortless blending. Strings, woodwinds, brass and synths collide in an effervescent eruption, sure to hit the right nostalgic notes

Of course, all the features you know and love are present, including major and minor phrases playable in any root key, a suite of randomization options, 4 mic positions and comprehensive playback controls. Our new "Retrofier" faders make it easy to introduce analog synth flavor to many performances. Producing 80 was an experience that rekindled our love of vintage synths and we hope that when you hear it, you'll feel the same way.

Demos



Introduction




Playthrough




80 is compatible with the free Kontakt player version 6.7.1 and above. It is also NKS compatible. 80 is available now at the introductory price of €199.90 for 10 days, the price will then rise to €249.90. Further details along with many more videos available at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/80


----------



## Getsumen (Jul 20, 2022)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> A new release is coming on 26th July around 14:00 UTC


Well this was certainly unexpected! Retro orchestral stuff?


----------



## Denkii (Jul 21, 2022)

Synth wave orchestra? 
A curated Emulator II Sound Design-y library?
Hawha?


----------



## muk (Jul 21, 2022)

Disco Strings?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 21, 2022)

After Noir comes Neon. NEON - 80s and 90s Orchestral Phrases.


----------



## jules (Jul 21, 2022)

Montisquirrel said:


> After Noir comes Neon. NEON - 80s and 90s Orchestral Phrases.


You should be spot on with this one !


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jul 21, 2022)

Orchestral manoeuvres in the dark


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 21, 2022)

Strings of TRANCE


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 21, 2022)

Is it augmented?


----------



## Leo (Jul 21, 2022)

Stranger Strings...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jul 21, 2022)

Stringy Strings


----------



## lp59burst (Jul 21, 2022)

The String Theory... featuring the Higgs Bassoon...

"_It adds mass to your epic orchestrations and binds them together in a quantum entanglement_..."


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 21, 2022)

I wonder if this is a phrase based library ? If it is, my wallet will be very happy.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Jul 25, 2022)

@Sonokinetic BV I'm excited to see what you release. Any likelihood of a flash sale on your other products on the same day?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder if this is a phrase based library ? If it is, my wallet will be very happy.



Roll out those lazy, hazy, phrasy days of summer...


----------



## Frederick (Jul 26, 2022)

If I remember correctly they said they were recording an addition/add-on to the strings library. My guess: This is it.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 26, 2022)

Frederick said:


> If I remember correctly they said they were recording an addition/add-on to the strings library. My guess: This is it.


Interesting. I didn’t know they mentioned it. But, I hope this is it.


----------



## odod (Jul 26, 2022)

pop strings?


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## GtrString (Jul 26, 2022)

Still 41mins to make pre-release jokes.. cmon, were starving here!


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 26, 2022)

GtrString said:


> Still 41mins to make pre-release jokes.. cmon, were starving here!


I thought it was 2pm UTC time? I think it’s currently 11:27am UTC. That’s what Google told me anyway.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 26, 2022)

Zedcars said:


>


I didn’t know cartoon James Woods was a composer, apparently everyone is doing it nowadays.😄


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 26, 2022)

80 - Sonokinetic - Sample libraries and Virtual Instruments


Retro Symphonics




www.sonokinetic.net





It’s out!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 26, 2022)

It's hard to believe that the 1980s are now more than a generation in the rearview mirror, yet those bright neons and inspiring synths are ever-present in our cultural landscape. From Wonder Woman to Stranger Things, the 80s never really went away… although we're glad the hairstyles did!

Growing up in that era, the team at Sonokinetic have always held the work of television and film composers of the 1980s in high regard. Movie soundtracks from legends John Carpenter, Jerry Goldsmith and Alan Silvestri went on to inspire lesser known TV musicians such as Mike Post (Magnum PI / The A-Team) and Stu Phillips (Knight Rider). Technological advances in music-making energized these genius composers to experiment by combining synth sounds and orchestral instruments. The results scored our childhood, with memorable themes ringing out from cathode rays and sticky-floored cinemas around the world. From Total Recall to Tron, vintage sounds are an important piece of soundtrack history, with as much relevance today as in our misspent youth. With this firmly in mind, we present "80", a full orchestral neo-80s toolkit…

For those already acquainted with our other orchestral phrase libraries, 80 will be both familiar and shockingly different. From the retro digital interface to the electronic performances, we've landed squarely in this decadent decade. Embracing the vintage tech of the era, orchestral phrases are doubled with FM synth lines, recorded on location in our concert hall for effortless blending. Strings, woodwinds, brass and synths collide in an effervescent eruption, sure to hit the right nostalgic notes

Of course, all the features you know and love are present, including major and minor phrases playable in any root key, a suite of randomization options, 4 mic positions and comprehensive playback controls. Our new "Retrofier" faders make it easy to introduce analog synth flavor to many performances. Producing 80 was an experience that rekindled our love of vintage synths and we hope that when you hear it, you'll feel the same way.

Demos



Introduction




Playthrough




80 is compatible with the free Kontakt player version 6.7.1 and above. It is also NKS compatible. 80 is available now at the introductory price of €199.90 for 10 days, the price will then rise to €249.90. Further details along with many more videos available at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/80


----------



## EanS (Jul 26, 2022)

I was going to say it has the same colors as Martin Miller's 80's medley, and boom. 🙂


----------



## MisteR (Jul 26, 2022)

Cool video! Sadly, David Warner (the guy who played the villain in TRON) died just a couple days ago.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 26, 2022)

MisteR said:


> Cool video! Sadly, David Warner (the guy who played the villain in TRON) died just a couple days ago.


Irenicus is finally defeated :-(


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 26, 2022)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> It's hard to believe that the 1980s are now more than a generation in the rearview mirror, yet those bright neons and inspiring synths are ever-present in our cultural landscape. From Wonder Woman to Stranger Things, the 80s never really went away… although we're glad the hairstyles did!
> 
> Growing up in that era, the team at Sonokinetic have always held the work of television and film composers of the 1980s in high regard. Movie soundtracks from legends John Carpenter, Jerry Goldsmith and Alan Silvestri went on to inspire lesser known TV musicians such as Mike Post (Magnum PI / The A-Team) and Stu Phillips (Knight Rider). Technological advances in music-making energized these genius composers to experiment by combining synth sounds and orchestral instruments. The results scored our childhood, with memorable themes ringing out from cathode rays and sticky-floored cinemas around the world. From Total Recall to Tron, vintage sounds are an important piece of soundtrack history, with as much relevance today as in our misspent youth. With this firmly in mind, we present "80", a full orchestral neo-80s toolkit…
> 
> ...



Mooie Doe Maar kleurtjes ook


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Mooie Doe Maar kleurtjes ook


nice reference for all our fellow dutchmen


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Mooie Doe Maar kleurtjes ook


ja, thematisch ontwerp


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 26, 2022)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> nice reference for all our fellow dutchmen


one other thing worth noting is that we have optimized the engine, and are making more use of the Time Machine Pro feature now. This means that for approximately the same amount of phrases as Indie, this needs far less disk space, and more importantly, RAM, than its predecessors. 

Also there is now the option to quickly purge all but a few phrases from the instrument, if you're not using all 12 presets


----------



## JDK88 (Jul 26, 2022)

This is the sound I was looking for! I hope there is more like this in the future.


----------



## Sophus (Jul 26, 2022)

@Sonokinetic BV 
That sounds very nice.

I really like these main themes of Das Boot und Die unendliche Geschichte that Klaus Doldinger wrote back in the 1980s. I heard some of the fast played phrases in your 80s demos and I would like to know how many different fast phrases are included and if it would be possible to create string parts like in these example videos:


----------



## GtrString (Jul 26, 2022)

Really, a motorcycle library? But a good sounding one!


----------



## Daren Audio (Jul 26, 2022)

Perfect! 👌 This will fit nicely with a current project I'm working on!

♥️ the 80s.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 26, 2022)

I quite like the sound of this lib and how the options work.


----------



## emasters (Jul 26, 2022)

I'm enjoying this lib - some interesting sounds and the added synth layer is a nice addition. And kudo's to Son for the collection of short tutorial videos -- a time-efficient way to get a handle about what can be done and how things work. Congrats Sonokinetic!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 26, 2022)

Yeah, 80's. Synths. I can skip this....

Uh, maybe not. Sounds really good. There are definitely some good phrases in there.


----------



## Daren Audio (Jul 26, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Yeah, 80's. Synths. I can skip this....
> 
> Uh, maybe not. Sounds really good. There are definitely some good phrases in there.


and drag n drop MIDI for further customizing!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 26, 2022)

I have absolutely no need for this right now but I still want it!


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 26, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> I have absolutely no need for this right now but I still want it!


My thoughts _exactly_, Doctor

phrases sound super cool
Myriad set-up options/combinations in the interface, but it's not hard to get around
(The short tutorials are a big help)

Congratulations to the Sonokinetic team: 12GB of baked-in fun


----------



## osterdamus (Jul 26, 2022)

Does Sonokinetic allow for license transfers? Checked their FAQ but I don’t think the topic was covered.


----------



## Frederick (Jul 26, 2022)

Still on the fence: I definitly hear some phrases that I really like, but I'm not convinced yet that there's enough that I should get it now. I will study the demos and videos some more.

Edit: Bought it. I think there's lots of useful phrases in there.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 27, 2022)

emasters said:


> I'm enjoying this lib - some interesting sounds and the added synth layer is a nice addition. And kudo's to Son for the collection of short tutorial videos -- a time-efficient way to get a handle about what can be done and how things work. Congrats Sonokinetic!


Thanks!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 27, 2022)

osterdamus said:


> Does Sonokinetic allow for license transfers? Checked their FAQ but I don’t think the topic was covered.


We don’t I’m afraid - I think it is in the FAQ/EULA somewhere


----------



## Sophus (Jul 27, 2022)

Can you also answer my question about the number of included fast played phrases (without the different chord variations)? There are not many days left for this intro price and I would like to know because if there are only three or four it's probably not worth it for me so I would like to know before buying.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 27, 2022)

A video on some of the tweaking options available


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jul 28, 2022)

Sophus said:


> Can you also answer my question about the number of included fast played phrases (without the different chord variations)? There are not many days left for this intro price and I would like to know because if there are only three or four it's probably not worth it for me so I would like to know before buying.


Hi, it’s a hard one to answer because I’m not exactly sure which ones you mean…I am thinking the arpeggios?
There are a few of those in there, but it is not the main focus of the product. I think you might have more success creating those with the phrases mode of our Orchestral strings - have you looked at that yet?


----------



## Sophus (Jul 28, 2022)

Ok, thanks for the info. Yes, the arpeggios, runs, etc in the background not the main melody. It is usually problematic to get libraries to produce a pleasant sounding result with such high tempo.

I sadly don't like the overall sound or timbre of Sonokinetic Orchestral Strings so it's not an option for me.

But these 80s strings sound nice I must admit. I personally think some phrases in the lib only demos come very close to what I want.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Aug 1, 2022)

Jeff Gibbons takes 80 for a spin


----------

